# Bringing a dog to Spain



## christykelly (Jan 10, 2011)

I was half thinking of bringing my dog to spain,( I know little of topic) but i was wondering the cost and options, my car wont make it to spain so its only the plane at the momment, does the dog get stressed?

I would rec someone who already has a small dog and you could mind there's then when there on hols,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

christykelly said:


> I was half thinking of bringing my dog to spain,( I know little of topic) but i was wondering the cost and options, my car wont make it to spain so its only the plane at the momment, does the dog get stressed?
> 
> I would rec someone who already has a small dog and you could mind there's then when there on hols,


this has been discussed before if you do a search - but I thought it best to give this its own thread

we flew our cat over 7 years ago & iirc it cost more than the 4 of us flying over!!!

it was worth it though - she loved the warm weather in her old age & had nearly 6 happy years before she died age 17


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

christykelly said:


> I was half thinking of bringing my dog to spain,( I know little of topic) but i was wondering the cost and options, my car wont make it to spain so its only the plane at the momment, does the dog get stressed?
> 
> I would rec someone who already has a small dog and you could mind there's then when there on hols,


There are a number of road courier services which pick pets up from your door in the UK and deliver to your door in Spain.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

remember the dog has to have a pet passport first......

so you have the cost of that, & the rabies injections, plus the actual travel costs too

The pet courier firms are usually very good & we have used some before. We brought our dogs over with us however ()driving and then the ferry, then more driving!)

I would much prefer them being driven to flying if I had the option


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> remember the dog has to have a pet passport first......
> 
> so you have the cost of that, & the rabies injections, plus the actual travel costs too
> 
> ...


does it need a passport to come to Spain?

I thought that was only to take it back............


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I also thought that but we were asked for them on the way out and the dogs were also scanned 

At the very least the dogs have yo be chipped and have rabies innoculations a minimum 21 days before travel


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> I also thought that but we were asked for them on the way out and the dogs were also scanned
> 
> At the very least the dogs have yo be chipped and have rabies innoculations a minimum 21 days before travel


hmm - they shouldn't need the passport to leave

from Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme




> Pet Travel Scheme
> 
> The Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) is the system that allows pet dogs, cats and ferrets from certain countries _to enter the UK_ without quarantine as long as they meet the rules. It also means that people in the UK can take their dogs, cats and ferrets to other European Union (EU) countries, and return with them to the UK. They can also, having taken their dogs, cats and ferrets to certain non-EU countries, bring them back to the UK without the need for quarantine. The rules are to keep the UK free from rabies and certain other diseases.



actually come to think of it, isn'tthe OP from Ireland?

do they have pet passports there (I mean Southern Ireland)?


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Pet Travel Scheme
> 
> The Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) is the system that allows pet dogs, cats and ferrets from certain countries to enter the UK without quarantine as long as they meet the rules. *It also means that people in the UK can take their dogs, cats and ferrets to other European Union (EU) countries, and return with them to the UK.* They can also, having taken their dogs, cats and ferrets to certain non-EU countries, bring them back to the UK without the need for quarantine. The rules are to keep the UK free from rabies and certain other diseases.


Doesn't the info you posted answer this ?
We're bringing our 2 dogs over this year and everywhere we've looked has said we need a pet passport for them to travel and the only thing with the rabies results was that they can come back to the uk without having to wait if you get this done before you go.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MacRov said:


> Doesn't the info you posted answer this ?
> We're bringing our 2 dogs over this year and everywhere we've looked has said we need a pet passport for them to travel and the only thing with the rabies results was that they can come back to the uk without having to wait if you get this done before you go.


As long as the rabies was done 6 months before you want to return.

If you are bringing them over to live here permanently with you, regardless of whether they might occasionally go back for a holiday ,legally, you have to export them to your new address in spain. When I spoke to defra they said pet passport was ok but when they realised that they were going to live in spain permanently they told me that I would also need an export health certificate ( 2905EHC which is in spanish & english.), which they send direct to the vet for them to fill in 1 week before you leave. In addition I also had to have a letter stating that the dogs had not been outside of my supervision for the 3 months prior to leaving for spain & that they were not intended for sale. This had to be on headed vets notepaper but signed by me !! & no they aren't pedigree just 2 rescue dogs ! 
The completed forms allow you 10 days from date of vet signing to get ito the country. When I asked " what happens if I'm not there inside 10 days ?" I was told "don't worry , no one's ever likely to want to see them but legally you have to have them ! "


----------



## spareribs (Sep 6, 2009)

Have just done this recently (Dec 10) with my lot.
It was required for them to be micro-chipped and a rabies vaccination (however, I did not opt to get the bloodwork done). The passport itself cost approx £25 which took around 4 weeks to arrive. 
As I was transporting 2 Dogs and 3 Cats, I opted for a "pet courier" who collected them at my house and brought them over on the ferry (Plymouth to Santander). They were picked up on the Tuesday morning and delivered Thursday evening. Apparently the dogs didn't like the ferry very much but otherwise were excellent travellers.
I got several quotes and they all roughly came in at £600 per dog, £300 per cat using this route.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

spareribs said:


> Have just done this recently (Dec 10) with my lot.
> It was required for them to be micro-chipped and a rabies vaccination (however, I did not opt to get the bloodwork done). The passport itself cost approx £25 which took around 4 weeks to arrive.
> As I was transporting 2 Dogs and 3 Cats, I opted for a "pet courier" who collected them at my house and brought them over on the ferry (Plymouth to Santander). They were picked up on the Tuesday morning and delivered Thursday evening. Apparently the dogs didn't like the ferry very much but otherwise were excellent travellers.
> I got several quotes and they all roughly came in at £600 per dog, £300 per cat using this route.


Much cheaper, then, to bring them yourself!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

we brought our wee dog from Hong Kong to Scotland and then to Spain. Once we had her passport sorted it wasn't a problem.... it was expensive, but in matters like this.... who's counting?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just another thought that ifyou bring the chipped, injected dog , make sure you re-register the micro-chip to your new spanish address with the spanish system. Otherwise if he gets lost they'll know he's got a chip but won't be able to trace your address. Any vets will be able to change the existing chip details on to the spanish system for 10-15€'s.


----------



## christykelly (Jan 10, 2011)

spareribs said:


> Have just done this recently (Dec 10) with my lot.
> It was required for them to be micro-chipped and a rabies vaccination (however, I did not opt to get the bloodwork done). The passport itself cost approx £25 which took around 4 weeks to arrive.
> As I was transporting 2 Dogs and 3 Cats, I opted for a "pet courier" who collected them at my house and brought them over on the ferry (Plymouth to Santander). They were picked up on the Tuesday morning and delivered Thursday evening. Apparently the dogs didn't like the ferry very much but otherwise were excellent travellers.
> I got several quotes and they all roughly came in at £600 per dog, £300 per cat using this route.


Didnt realize it was so much work, its very similar in ireland with pet passport, I have been in touch with many pet couriers but they have to get back to me with the price, didn't realize it was that expensive. 

Called the vet yesterday, he said 2 sets if injections microchip passport noting about rabbies so i will really have to look into that.

Animal movement in ireland as i know is just as tough as in england.

Thanks you to everyone for you posts so far they have been very informative.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

The Rabies vacc is essential as well as the chip, the normal routine vaccs are not essential funnily enough but you would be well advised to have them up to date also.

Plus if you are coming don't forget a Scalibor collar ready for the sandfly!

Funny about those extra papers you had to have legally - my vet knew we were emigrating and didn't tell us to have them - weird hey?

My dogs travelled well on the ferry - better than I expected. One didn't find his sea legs for a couple of hours (we went Plymouth to Santander) and stayed very low to the floor but soon realised it was fine when he watched the others . The kennels themsevles were excellent and well worth the money.

I would also recommend if you can, to have the bloodwork done. You just never know when you might have to return to the UK (lets hope not!) but if you do suddenly have to go back and need to take your dog, you won't be able to and your dog will have to go into either quarantine in the UK, or a holding kennel here while you wait for the bloodwork to be done.

We had the bloods drawn as soon as we arrived as a 'just in case'. We certainly don't intend to return, but it's a precaution. Plus it may be that the odd dog trial comes up that we might go to with them so at least it's covered.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> We had the bloods drawn as soon as we arrived as a 'just in case'. We certainly don't intend to return, but it's a precaution.


:clap2:

Well done! I think that the people who come out here and DON´t do the blood test are just as irresponsible as those who buy puppies for christmas!

Everyone comes to Spain with the intention of it being for keeps BUT sadly so many have to return. even those who coe accross for example to retire and now returning in their droves because of the exchange rates and many other factors.

Then you see ads in the papers begging for people to take on dogs whos owners "have to return to the UK". If you are going to have a dog, then take responsibility to know that if you do have to return you can simply go and take pooch with you. You don´t know whats around the corner, nobody does.. and so many por dogs end up homeless and being detroyed (yes thats what happens here) because of the sheer volume of unwanted animals.

My three dogs have their little passports and despite having a settled life here in Spain I always ensure everything is up to date... just incase!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Definately, we're getting our dogs sorted just now and will be getting the blood tests done before we go that way anything goes wrong in Spain there's no issue in coming back to the UK. Chips n passorts done and had boosters & rabies shots this week.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Steve I agree. And tbh my dogs are a part of me - I would hate to have to leave them behind and I always try to do what is best for any dog I can (hence my profession now lol!)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> thanks Steve I agree. And tbh my dogs are a part of me - I would hate to have to leave them behind and I always try to do what is best for any dog I can (hence my profession now lol!)


What do you do now?

I am the same with mine... tey are like my kids (although sometimes I think if they were real kids they would have several asbos by now) but nevertheless i love em!

I feel so strongly about pepole who ONLY worry about how to get them into spain and not about how to get them out again if they need to return. Someone I knew went back to the UK and had no blood test. They didnt want to do quarantine because of the sheer isolation so they got a kennels in Spain to board them for about 7 months whilst the passports were applied for and became valid. At least they were responsible but it cost them thousands and obviously the doogs had to endure more than half a year in kennels!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

We run a Dog Training & Behaviour Centre - one based in the UK, and now one here alongside our Kennels, Cattery & Grooming Centre 

Yep ours our like our kids too - nothing wrong with admitting that so long as they are still treated right


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> We run a Dog Training & Behaviour Centre - one based in the UK, and now one here alongside our Kennels, Cattery & Grooming Centre
> 
> Yep ours our like our kids too - nothing wrong with admitting that so long as they are still treated right


Fantastic... shame you are not further north!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Fantastic... shame you are not further north!


lol no sorry - we found the perfect place here plus the ol' mans fammily are in this regions which helps heaps


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> The Rabies vacc is essential as well as the chip, the normal routine vaccs are not essential funnily enough but you would be well advised to have them up to date also.
> 
> Plus if you are coming don't forget a Scalibor collar ready for the sandfly!
> 
> ...


No , my vet didn't know either but told me to contact Defra.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> My dogs travelled well on the ferry - better than I expected. One didn't find his sea legs for a couple of hours (we went Plymouth to Santander) and stayed very low to the floor but soon realised it was fine when he watched the others . The kennels themsevles were excellent and well worth the money.


How big are the kennels on Brittany? I looked on their website and they looked like small cages but they refer to them as Kennels. Are they sizeable enough for dogs to run about or are they just a small cage? ust thought I would ask out of curiosity... we paid to have our digs driven out but I have heard a few people praise the kennels on the ship!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> How big are the kennels on Brittany? I looked on their website and they looked like small cages but they refer to them as Kennels. Are they sizeable enough for dogs to run about or are they just a small cage? ust thought I would ask out of curiosity... we paid to have our digs driven out but I have heard a few people praise the kennels on the ship!


Really good. They are stainless steel with stainless steel de-attachable bowls. They looked very clean and as new. The large kennel I would have easily fitted 2 large dogs in and even the small kennels you coulg get 2 miniatures - teacup sizes in

I think the regs stated that we had to book a kennel each for the dogs which we did do but you could see from other travellers that had done it before that they had booked only 1 for 2 dogs because a) there was plenty of space and b) for those that were friendly, it is better for them to be together when in a new environement like that 

You would need to take some sort of bedding for them though else it's pretty cold on that surface but I was very impressed. Also you are issued a key to get into the kennels so not anybody can just go in - only those that have dogs


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

donz said:


> Really good. They are stainless steel with stainless steel de-attachable bowls. They looked very clean and as new. The large kennel I would have easily fitted 2 large dogs in and even the small kennels you coulg get 2 miniatures - teacup sizes in
> 
> I think the regs stated that we had to book a kennel each for the dogs which we did do but you could see from other travellers that had done it before that they had booked only 1 for 2 dogs because a) there was plenty of space and b) for those that were friendly, it is better for them to be together when in a new environement like that
> 
> You would need to take some sort of bedding for them though else it's pretty cold on that surface but I was very impressed. Also you are issued a key to get into the kennels so not anybody can just go in - only those that have dogs


sounds rather nice! better than the cabin we ended up on with a bed that pulls from the ceiling jeje  i have to say i did that crossing many times, and perferred the P&O ship... shame its gone now, but they didnt accept pets at all!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> We run a Dog Training & Behaviour Centre - one based in the UK, and now one here alongside our Kennels, Cattery & Grooming Centre
> 
> Yep ours our like our kids too - nothing wrong with admitting that so long as they are still treated right


Please open a branch down here too - some of the dog owners really need training!

(Unlike my cat of course, who has me very well trained.)


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

One of the problems on the boat is that a lot of dogs don't like the steel decking.
They can feel all the vibrations of the engines etc and must be well aware that they are not on terra firma, however even the nervous ones usually get used to it eventually.
One of the Brittany ferries has a choice of three cage sizes and the other has two.
As advised take plenty of hefty bedding or a big soft basket, as the steel cage floors are not ideal, but necessary for hygiene I would think. 
The best I have sailed with elsewhere was Stena-line, which has special doggy cabins c/w all mod cons where the dogs can stay with the owners.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I am driving my labrador to Madrid next week and here follows the approximate cost.

Total cost of injections and the pet passport itself £160
Eurotunnel Crossing £58
overnight hotel in Bordeaux £40
Fuel and tolls from Shropshire£400


ps my daughter is flying with Ryanair for £10, what a joke !!


Hope this helps


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I am driving my labrador to Madrid next week and here follows the approximate cost.
> 
> Total cost of injections and the pet passport itself £160
> Eurotunnel Crossing £58
> ...


What do the Eurotunnel lot say about what the dog does for the journey? Is he to stay in the car or what? I have not done the tunnel with a dog before 

The above is not too bad - our ferry crossing on its own cost as I recall approx £450 for 6 dogs and 2 people Plymouth to Santander.

Then on top of that we had 3hrs drive in the UK, 10 hrs drive in Spain & the pet passports so you can imagine!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

donz said:


> What do the Eurotunnel lot say about what the dog does for the journey? Is he to stay in the car or what? I have not done the tunnel with a dog before
> 
> The above is not too bad - our ferry crossing on its own cost as I recall approx £450 for 6 dogs and 2 people Plymouth to Santander.
> 
> Then on top of that we had 3hrs drive in the UK, 10 hrs drive in Spain & the pet passports so you can imagine!


Eurotunnel - dog(s) stay with you in the car - no problem.
Hotel: Premier Classe at Bayonne just off the A63 motorway, inexpensive.

This is by far the cheapest route as far as we can see and a better bet than ferry to Caen.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I am driving my labrador to Madrid next week


is that a four-wheel drive Labrador?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> What do the Eurotunnel lot say about what the dog does for the journey? Is he to stay in the car or what? I have not done the tunnel with a dog before
> 
> The above is not too bad - our ferry crossing on its own cost as I recall approx £450 for 6 dogs and 2 people Plymouth to Santander.
> 
> Then on top of that we had 3hrs drive in the UK, 10 hrs drive in Spain & the pet passports so you can imagine!


Everyone stays in the car on the eurotunnel. You can get out & wander up & down the cars if you want but it's not advised for the dogs. Plus it's barely 30mins.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I am driving my labrador to Madrid next week and here follows the approximate cost.
> 
> Total cost of injections and the pet passport itself £160
> Eurotunnel Crossing £58
> ...


That's a good price on the eurotunnel ! I had to pay £150 one way in sept.2002 .


----------

